# Ryu Colored



## Ethevion (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally got around to coloring it in. Enjoy!


----------



## signz (Mar 18, 2013)

Aw, was hoping you might mean the Breath of Fire Ryu. 
Looks good tho.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 18, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Aw, was hoping you might mean the Breath of Fire Ryu.
> Looks good tho.


Sorry, I should have specified in the title. I'm glad you like it


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice work, the best I can do is stick men, and I don't even draw those very well


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice! How long did this take you?


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 18, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Nice work, the best I can do is stick men, and I don't even draw those very well


Thanks a lot! If you keep practicing, I'm sure you can learn to draw much better than me.



Rizsparky said:


> Nice! How long did this take you?


Thanks! The line art took about an hour, I made a topic 2 weeks ago I think with it. The coloring took me another hour.


----------

